# which is better?????!!??!?!?



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok i have a choice between a 2002 recon and a 350 foreman 4wd, which should i get???? they are the same price and whichever i get will be my mud bike and for my friends to ride, also which is better for a starter bike, because if i get one my gf might ride it sometimes, and she isnt used to riding... btw the recon is es... and remember whichever i get my gf will ride, so i want one she will like


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd rather have the 350 4wd... Is it a rancher? And no matter which you get, some personal advice, don't let your friends ride it. Friends tend to tear up your stuff sometimes. Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes 4wd is always better then 2 when it comes to a recreational ATV


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

4x4 for sure. especially if its gonna be your mud bike.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

id go with the 4x4... you'll only have regrets if you buy the Recon


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

its an 86 model foreman, so its older, and the bike is mostly going to be used for my gf and the recon is es so she will probably like it better, but she might also like the 4wd, she has ridden other at atv's but never had a foot shift so the es might be better


----------



## redriders250r (Sep 10, 2010)

parts for the foreman 350 are going to be harder to find if something was to break. the gas tank is under the seat and is steel and it WILL rust out on you. the 350 also uses a fuel pump to get the gas to the carb. tooo many problems with that bike being the first year that bike was produced. also has solid front axle on it. the recon will be lighter and should do fine in mud with a good set of rear tires anyways. plus parts can be found all over the place. hope i didnt burst your bubble on the 350 just giving my experience with one


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well decided to try to get both, but its gonna be hard, lol then i will have 3 honda's, lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well the guy sold the foreman, so i guess im going to get the recon, and one day i will get me another 300 ,because i regret selling my old one, lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd hold off on the Recon. A 350 Rancher, 300 4x4, or 400/450 Foreman can be had relatively cheap these days. Then you'll have a full sized capable bike instead of a "mini".

The 350 Foreman parts are hard to find, but the bikes were tough as nails. Probably a good thing you didn't but it because they ride ROUGH. The 350 foremans utilized a straight front axle design instead of a IFS setup like all newer bikes.

Good luck pal!


----------

